# Inexpensive spinning reel for less than $50?



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm looking for an inexpensive spinning reel to use occasionally for surf fishing. I have two Shimano 6500's already and a penn 105c, but need one more reel for an additional surf rod I got for christmas. Any recomendations? I was curious about a Diawa Juniper but its only a 3.4 ratio and I saw a okuma av80 that was a fair price. Any other low cost reels?


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

I also saw a TICA reel that was priced low, but wasn't sure about it since I haven't heard much about the brand before.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

check out the shakespere tidewater series the big surf reel retails for $55.00


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Baran013",
At this price range look for a reel with a tall and wide spool and call it a day.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Try and grad a OKUMA.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

thanks for the info.


----------



## surffishn (Jun 29, 2002)

I have destroyed a cheaper Diawa.also i was told by a shop owner that they got a lot of the Tica reels returned.Tica rods a different story.I own a few smaller Okumas and do like them for the price.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks again for all the info. I went the ebay route and picked up two new reels for what I would have paid for one. I got a penn jarvis walker 500 for 15.50, it retails at james tackle online for 23. and I picked up a tica sh 7000 for 29. and that retails online for 80., plus I got extras with it that wouldn't come with the 80. price tag. One word of advice when bidding on ebay items. Wait till the last minute of the auction to bid or you'll have jacked the price up too early and someone would outbid you. We ran into this when bidding on a new tag heuer watch this fall. We would type in our max bid we would go upto and then at the very end someone would over bid us. Type in you max at the very end and odds are you will get it for alot less.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

there is an old saying, and it holds true today.actually two, buyer beware and you gets what you pays for.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Those sayings don't always hold true. My intent was to purchase a inexpensive reel for occasional use. I did. In the past I've made a significant from items I've gotten from auctions. Mostly heavy equipment and similiar equipment, so I really don't mind bidding on items where the seller has a solid history.


----------

